# Company Clothing/Uniforms question



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the company offering 5 shirts per 6 months and a boot allowance is reasonable. Does anyone ask for the shirts back after employees leave?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

carolinahandyma said:


> I think the company offering 5 shirts per 6 months and a boot allowance is reasonable. Does anyone ask for the shirts back after employees leave?


Would you wear it?... :whistling


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

KAP said:


> Would you wear it?... :whistling


No. It is more that I see it as company property like tools or vehicles etc. and those are returned. Also, I wouldn't want a former employee doing work for a homeowner and doing a poor job and have my name associated with it because they are wearing my logo shirt.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

workingintx said:


> I think that is my ultimate question. What should I as the employer pay for? When I worked at other laborer jobs myself and even as a waiter, they would only supply a few shirts and it was up to us to get shoes or pants and purchase additional shirts as necessary
> 
> This is why I'm implementing this type policy becuase that's how I thought it is normally done.
> 
> What is normal in the construction industry notwithstanding union jobs?


I really don't know, I always just gave em t-shirts and 100 bucks for boots...if they want fancy ones they can pay the difference.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Each company is different. It boils down to how much you care about what your employees think of the company.

The larger the company, the less you care about people and mire about the bottom line.

Think about that restaurant. Yeah the employees grumbled, but at the end of the day they still bought shirts if they chose. Employees will always have something to biatch about.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

carolinahandyma said:


> I think the company offering 5 shirts per 6 months and a boot allowance is reasonable. Does anyone ask for the shirts back after employees leave?


Plenty do, as anyone wearing them is theoretically representing / promoting your company

Of course if you are going this route, you might consider making them sign that they have received X & will be charged Y if they don't return them.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

If you require me to wear something, you pay for it!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the only way ill wear a manditory uniform is if the employer supplies a full weeks worth of clothes.. if you only give me 2 tshirts to get through a week.. im doing my laundry in your machine.. theres days where you have to change your shirt mid day either becuase your doing really dirty work or its just that hot out and your sweating alot.

we get 2 sweatshirts a year, they are given to us. its prefferred if their worn on site but not mandatory. their actually pretty nice sweatshirts.i wear my newest ones outside of work as advertising. and as i have to throw out destoyed work shirts they`ll make their way into the work clothes pile.. we have recieved tshirts in the past.. but ive always gotten ones that are far too big so i dont wear them period


----------

